# Becoming racist (and not liking it)



## supremeautismo (Jan 14, 2022)

Not going to powerlevel about my racial background or where I’m from but needless to say I’ve been around a cornicopia of diversity my entire life. As crime has skyrocketed I can’t deny anymore that most of it is caused by black men. I have black men and women in my life I love and care about, and that won’t change, but I’m increasingly becoming more disgusted and distrustful each day. I went from Coexist to wanting to scream “I hate niggers” at the top of my lungs. How do you deal with becoming racially redpilled? Do I avoid these feelings or embrace tradition?


----------



## EnemyStand (Jan 14, 2022)

You embrace tradition. There's always a few good ones who act normal (or "white" as niggers call it) but the majority? Nothing of value would be lost if they died tomorrow.


----------



## Mister DNA (Jan 14, 2022)

> wanting to scream “I hate niggers”


Do you ever look back at all the times people had their lives destroyed for doing far less than this and think "maybe all this antiracist stuff is a complete fucking crock of shit?" Given your newfound realization that blacks in America actually do have extremely serious problems with committing violent crimes, what else might the folks who were pointing that fact out for your entire life have also been right about?


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Jan 14, 2022)

Embrace it.

It's called being realistic.

 I'm not saying it's time to burn crosses on lawns or open a pay-day loan operation but it's clear you've seen why some people are 'racist'.

 Have you read a fucked up news story about teenagers beating an elderly person to death? You will now be able to predict the race!

A mother sells her daughter to a pedo? The news may show a disgusting white wymen but you now know her 'baby daddy' is a black guy! 

'Alabama Man' attacks a synagogue on a Jewish Holiday? Chances are you will know who did that, especially seeing how they 'forgot' to include a picture of 'Alabama Man' Muhammad Falafeljihad.

There are good and bad of all races - some are just more fucked up than others.


----------



## mate (Jan 14, 2022)

> I went from Coexist to wanting to scream “I hate niggers” at the top of my lungs.


You and everyone else, nigger.


----------



## Foxlegendary (Jan 14, 2022)

nothing is equal, some humans are disgusting animals and should be treated that way or you are just undervaluing yourself and making yourself an animal subconsciously, empathy for those who are like you not for animals who won't even try to fix any issue they have


----------



## SugarSnot (Jan 14, 2022)

Being racist is a choice. The same as religion. Just choose not to be racist.


----------



## Oliveoil (Jan 14, 2022)

Let Chris Rock teach you.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jan 14, 2022)

Becoming based and redpilled and loving it!


----------



## throwawayguys (Jan 14, 2022)

you embrace these feelings by moving away from the offending group and realizing that their lives are miserable and short (unless they're obese in which case they're kept alive til 65)


----------



## Uncle Sid (Jan 14, 2022)

Funnel your racism into trooning.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Jan 14, 2022)

People are way too broad with their definition of what makes a racist. There's a difference between making inaccurate assumptions about individuals based on what people who look like them did (racism) and acknowledging trends in statistics and data and thinking there might be a common cause somewhere ("racism"). Never let other people's accusations of racism, sexism, homophobia, transphobia, or whatever inhibit your critical thinking.
Example: The descendants of black American slaves are predisposed to lower intelligence and higher physical fitness due to selective breeding from slave owners. This isn't applicable to the descendants of black immigrants who came after the end of the Civil War, but may be applicable to any descendant of former slaves.

Edit: Formatting + example


----------



## SiccDicc (Jan 14, 2022)

crucifiction009 said:


> Example: The descendants of black American slaves are predisposed to lower intelligence and higher physical fitness due to selective breeding from slave owners. This isn't applicable to the descendants of black immigrants who came after the end of the Civil War, but may be applicable to any descendant of former slaves.


It goes deeper than that. The slaves in the Atlantic slave trade were already the dregs of African society: war prisoners, criminals and debtors. It's not like the slave owners had a lot to work with when it came to breeding to begin with.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jan 14, 2022)

Tribalism is the natural human condition. It doesn't necessarily mean you hate the other or want to destroy them, but you know to have a healthy caution around other groups. It is what has kept us alive. To deny that is just insane.

But you can say well not all blacks are like that and you would be correct, but the thing is, many are. It is like wandering into a dirt poor trailer park and then wondering why there are so many white methheads trying to cut the catalytic converter out of your car. Not all whites are like that, but some are and best to recognize them when you see them to avoid problems.


----------



## Astro Galactic Megalul (Jan 14, 2022)

You're learning to discriminate. Discriminate between biofuel-tier people and ones worth keeping around.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Jan 14, 2022)

I think a lot of us went through this lately, myself included. The thing you have to realize is that the notion of racism portrayed in the media is a strawman and not what you are.

You expressed two things
>you have black people you like
>you acknowledge that blacks as a collective are more criminal than other races
These things are not contradictory whatsoever, but the msm narrative has convinced you that acknowledging race crime stats means you must unconditionally hate black people.

Reiterate those two statement in regards to anything else to prove it.
>"I like the move the The Thing from the 80s"
>"Most 80s horror movies are cheap trash"

Acknowledging a negative trend in a group does not necessitate any sort of actions or feelings towards individuals in that group. What you are feeling and thinking is OK and you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## Ebony Way (Jan 14, 2022)

I know how you feel OP.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Jan 14, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> Let Chris Rock teach you.


That part of about niggers not reading books reminded me of that mall in South Africa that got raided by niggers. Every store in that entire mall got looted, burned or destroyed, except the book store, the bookstore was entirely untouched, not even a scratch on the windows.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Jan 14, 2022)

I kind of understand your point as something similar is happening in my community (except not with black people but with another minority). 
Just like you, I have some close friend that are part of said minority but the vast majority of them isn’t improving the city at all and I’m starting to feel nervous, ngl. 

For the sake of my mental well-being I should avoid these feelings and keep to myself but sadly, it’s just not possible. And there’s also literally no one I can discuss the problem irl: anytime someone mentions the situation, the others just shut down to due fear/pc/feeling of powerlessness.


----------



## PaleTay (Jan 14, 2022)

I've noticed a lot of Asian, Indian, and Middle Eastern guys are retarded simps and consumers and I'm starting to think it's why entertainment has gone to shit. Not only do they support Twitch Thots, but they seem to have the memory of a goldfish when it comes to plot, and love the shit where the villains literally never win or even pose a real threat.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 14, 2022)

Listen, it doesn't bring a crusty brown smile to anyone's face to learn any of this shit. I HATE the fact that things are this way, because I wanted to not be a "racist". Unfortunately, reality has other plans in mind. I can't offer you any consolation, because that doesn't get any better with time. All you can do is give up and accept that niggers kinda suck.


----------



## FarCentrist (Jan 14, 2022)

PaleTay said:


> I've noticed a lot of Asian, Indian, and Middle Eastern guys are retarded simps and consumers and I'm starting to think it's why entertainment has gone to shit. Not only do they support Twitch Thots


I have a feeling that 60%+ of people who waste their money donating to twitch thots and onlyfan whores are Indian and Middle Eastern. It's a good thing most of them are faceless because the thot in question will probably view them with disgust, despite accepting their money.


----------



## Ser Prize (Jan 14, 2022)

throwawayguys said:


> you embrace these feelings by moving away from the offending group and realizing that their lives are miserable and short (unless they're obese in which case they're kept alive til 65)


That's the problem. You move away and they follow, spitting out little future tyronicuses and juans to continue the legacy of killing, raping and polluting. They'll cross whole continents to have access to white hosts, just look at the Migrant Crisis that has set Europe on a slow descent to demographic replacement.

I don't enjoy being racist. But when you're presented with all the evidence of what they'll do to you, to your kids, to your women....well, you have to make a choice. You can choose to remain "anti racist" in the face of actively antagonistic racial groups who want you raped and dead. Or you can decide that your people and society is worth fighting for.

One of those choices is the "approved" one.


----------



## Digi Faggot (Jan 15, 2022)

I'll try to keep this to the point.

First, what you are describing is called a stereotype. It's understandable that todays world has brainwashed everyone into thinking having stereotypes about someones race is racist.

You know what racists actually think? They think they should never associate with other races, that their race is always the best, that other races aren't even human. 

What you want is the opposite. If you could solve it, you would want to help your friends improve their communities, to stop them from commiting crimes, to hold them to better standards. That's not being racist, that's wanting to help them not turn into fuck ups, and realizing their race is tied to their culture, because that's the trend you identified.


----------



## Mister DNA (Jan 15, 2022)

> If you could solve it, you would want to help your friends improve their communities, to stop them from commiting crimes, to hold them to better standards.


The problem is that whites can't "solve it" and we have pretty definitive proof of that at this point. A staggering amount of money and effort has been spent by many whites over many decades trying to tinker with all the issues that surround American blacks. Guess what? None of it has achieved a single fucking thing and the outcomes across every conceivable metric are worse than they've ever been. They are objectively the poorest, most violent, most criminally-inclined, and least intellectually accomplished cohort in the United States. This has been the case for as long as any of us have been alive, despite every single government policy initiative and social program aimed at unfucking those things. 

We as a society have chosen to blame all of this on the idea that there is some sort of malevolent invisible sorcery pervading the country called "systemic racism" but that's bullshit and deep down everybody is aware of that. Acknowledging reality doesn't make someone a "racist" or whatever pejorative someone can throw out. It simply means that person is capable of drawing reasonable inferences from the evidence in front of them. If there is a solution, it must come from within rather than without and we can now be very certain of that.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 15, 2022)

It’s the attitude that I care about. 

It’s like the old Chris Rock bit where he talked about the difference between black people and niggers. I’ve got nothing against black people, but I can’t stand niggers. Got nothing against gay people but I can’t stand faggots. Got nothing against Mexicans but I can’t stand spics. You get the idea. If you act like a walking example of every negative stereotype about your group, don’t be surprised when people start to pre-judge you.


----------



## Hangly (Jan 15, 2022)

All I know is I never met many black dudes who had trouble getting laid.  They just walk up and say “hey girl how do I get with you?” and 5 minutes later they’re fucking.

Whereas “high IQ” whites and Asians can devote most of their brainpower to the getting laid problem and still fail at it.

So who’s really the superior race here?  The one that makes rocket planes but can’t procreate?  Natural selection says no.


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (Jan 15, 2022)

Hangly said:


> All I know is I never met many black dudes who had trouble getting laid.  They just walk up and say “hey girl how do I get with you?” and 5 minutes later they’re fucking.
> 
> Whereas “high IQ” whites and Asians can devote most of their brainpower to the getting laid problem and still fail at it.
> 
> So who’s really the superior race here?  The one that makes rocket planes but can’t procreate?  Natural selection says no.



Typically it's because these whites and asians either overthink it or have higher standards than your average black.

Blacks do have an advantage of living in an era where western society worships the nigger though.


----------



## Hangly (Jan 15, 2022)

ProblematicUser420 said:


> Typically it's because these whites and asians either overthink it or have higher standards than your average black.
> 
> Blacks do have an advantage of living in an era where western society worships the nigger though.


Natural selection doesn’t care about your excuses.


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (Jan 15, 2022)

Hangly said:


> Natural selection doesn’t care about your excuses.



And incel boards aren't the entire world.  Go outside sometime.


----------



## Hangly (Jan 15, 2022)

ProblematicUser420 said:


> And incel boards aren't the entire world.  Go outside sometime.


This is an Incel board?


----------



## Smolrolls (Jan 15, 2022)

I've become rascist to both Jews and blacks as collectives, especially when the former are very good at lying in your face, talk crap behind your back, make fun of white people while wanting you dead.

I don't hate Jews, I don't even hate blacks, but if there's another Hitler that rise to power...I wouldn't blame him. Especially when the former would just go back to wanting you dead if you help them. They don't have a concept of forgiveness or change: Once you piss them off, your in their book of grudges for a very long  time, because you should have known what you did wrong,. To put in another way, you should have read their minds, you should have been more nicer, more sensitive, and more compliant.

Edit: After reading how Voltaire hated the Jewish race after interacting with a few of them, I want to take back about being rascist against Jews. 

And speaking of making fun of white people, I notice this is a trend Asians do as well. And the fact that white people are evil rascist when a nigger is jumping on a car and a white sheriff shoot him. Though that sheriff stopped a medical nurse from saving that black man, but I don't believe in mainstream media.


----------



## Fools Idol (Jan 15, 2022)

I'm with you bro and I hate it. Every time I see somebody promoting open borders or the destruction of my country and culture it's a kike, the prisons are filling up with niggers and when was the last serious terrorist attack that wasn't perpetrated by a Muslim? Foreigners are flooding in and draining the economy, fucking the job market up and driving house prices through the roof. 

What are you supposed to do? Ignore it? Claim everything is fine or that I'm the one with the problem even though all I want is to live in a safe country and have a bright future for my kids.


----------



## Netizennameless (Jan 15, 2022)

It helps to realize that niggers also hate niggers and so do blacks, actual Africans, Jamaicans, etc. It isn't the white man killing them (except for maybe abortion doctors but is neither here nor there).  "Their" culture was instilled into them by slaveowners.  It's anti-intellectual, because massa didn't want the niggers reading about their rights or the constitution.   It's promiscuous, because massa wanted more slaves and didn't want the niggers to have a family to fight for.   It's dishonest, because massa didn't want the niggers forming bonds or keeping secrets.  It's all designed to keep the niggers stupid and helpless and since slavery the US government has managed to get them to weed themselves out of any strong leaders.

Some blacks realize the game, think for themselves and their family, and reject "their" culture in favor of polite society.  They tend to do fine in society, especially these days.  Learn to recognize the niggers from the blacks, and avoid the niggers like all decent people do.



PaleTay said:


> I've noticed a lot of Asian, Indian, and Middle Eastern guys are retarded simps and consumers and I'm starting to think it's why entertainment has gone to shit. Not only do they support Twitch Thots, but they seem to have the memory of a goldfish when it comes to plot, and love the shit where the villains literally never win or even pose a real threat.


With Asian and Indian guys, it's that those populations are so large that you get a lot more mind-blowingly stupid people.  The very far left of the bell curve if you will.


----------



## Yuri_ (Jan 15, 2022)

Lots of chuds in denial here.

Embrace your destiny.


----------



## John Titor (Jan 17, 2022)

Life has been easier when I made the distinction between Black people and niggers. I'm beginning to think it's not race that's the problem but degenerates; every race has them but Black and Hispanic communities have too many degenerates. Bill Cosby may have been a rapist but credit given where it's due for trying to convince kids to stay away from gangs and go to school.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 17, 2022)

Although it's easier to judge people as collectives, you should try to still view people as individuals. Of course, it's perfectly fair to view collectives from a generally pessimistic standpoint. I.E.  Latin America is beyond saving, African American culture is objectively inferior. 
You'll rest on easier shoulders if you aren't blankly assuming every person of a specific demographic is worse than you.


----------



## Imaloser (Jan 18, 2022)

Hangly said:


> All I know is I never met many black dudes who had trouble getting laid.  They just walk up and say “hey girl how do I get with you?” and 5 minutes later they’re fucking.
> 
> Whereas “high IQ” whites and Asians can devote most of their brainpower to the getting laid problem and still fail at it.
> 
> So who’s really the superior race here?  The one that makes rocket planes but can’t procreate?  Natural selection says no.


Nobody was even talking about dating. You're the one who decided to bring this up.


Spoiler



"Participants were 2.3 to 2.3 times _less _likely to swipe left on a Black person than a white person." "Further, when the targets were Black, Asian, or Hispanic, they were less likely to be swiped right on. Among the largest effect sizes was a lower likelihood of swiping right if the target was Black." https://www.indy100.com/science-tech/study-black-people-dating-apps-reject-b1892493 https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0092656621000131










Anyways, the racism most have against blacks and hispanics, especially blacks, is because they tend to commit most of the city/urban crime. What people fail to realize is how white trash commits most rural crime, yet that goes underreported because those small towns are all in kahoots with eachother. Basically Keeter can get away with a robbery in Brookersfield, Texas because Sheriff Mater is his brother. In turn, white crime is severely underreported, so minorities, which account for most of city crime are overrepresented. Every ethnic group and or race has it's trash members, and judging people as a whole on the actions of a section of a bigger group is unironically a stupid idea.


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Jan 18, 2022)

I don't hate individuals because of their race. I just dislike that too many people are afraid to call out and correct the problems that certain groups like Jews, Indians, and Blacks have. The individual should not be presumed to have sterotypical behavior unless it is shown. There are good of all kinds, some more or less than others. If someone is acting like a fool or causing issues, they deserve to be shamed. Part of the problem is society has given up on shame. You should feel bad for being a money hungry Jew in league with elitists, chimping out like a nigger in public, or being disrespectful white trash with a junkyard for a front yard that the neighbors hate. "Blanqueamiento" worked in Brazil and it's in play in the US right now. As each generation progresses, things will eventually get better regarding blacks solving their cultural, criminal, and community problems.

The degenerate groups within each ethnic group will eventually decline as time goes on, but the globalist cabal have failed in regards to intergrating Pakis, Somalis, Abbos, and some Arabs in the Western world.  Even those people I will judge on an individual basis, but I'm not very optimistic right now as whole for them.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 18, 2022)

Lol, those "coexist" bumper stickers are a definite sign of an asshole.

Look, it's obviously a not all situation.


----------



## Fish Fudge (Jan 18, 2022)

I know the feeling. I don't consider myself racist - I don't _*hate *_black people - but it's infuriating watching them stumble about, fail, get handed a free pass, and fail again. The fuck-up rate with black people, across every single measure (single parenthood, IQ levels, income, crime rates, etc.) oustrips anything going on with any other ethnicity, and it's exhausting pretending none of it's true.

I don't know what the solution is. There's something fundamentally broken with "black culture" it seems. Decades of being told they're a victim likely fucked with a lot of developing minds.

Like you, there's a handful of black people I know - and they're intelligent, successful people. None of them seem to spend much time with other black people.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jan 19, 2022)

Becoming aware and accepting truth isn't racist. Niggers are criminals, but men are too. Acknowledging men commit crime more doesn't make us misandrists and neither does acknowledging this about blacks.

So relax, watch your back and property around blacks, and you're good to go.


----------



## retard strength (Jan 19, 2022)

I used to have this too but with Islamophobia.

Decades of being beaten with Islamophilia couldn't stop basic pattern recognition and protective/survival instincts.

Just don't let it take over your life and become a schizoposter.


----------



## Spud (Jan 19, 2022)

You're not Racist OP, You just have a tribal preference for your own tribe. Nothing wrong with that whatsoever.


----------



## Dieter Laser (Jan 19, 2022)

You’re not becoming racist. You’re just discovering racial reality. 

Being a race realist isn’t being racist. 

Being able to differentiate niggers from blacks… you can already do that. Plenty of white, red and yellow niggers too.


----------



## Marley Rathbone (Jan 19, 2022)

Dieter Laser said:


> You’re not becoming racist. You’re just discovering racial reality.
> 
> Being a race realist isn’t being racist.
> 
> Being able to differentiate niggers from blacks… you can already do that. Plenty of white, red and yellow niggers too.


Well said.


----------



## Canoodler (Jan 19, 2022)

One thing I've learned from being around many different people is that there are shitty people from all walks of life, and there are decent people too. Nigger isn't a skin color, it's a mindset.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Jan 19, 2022)

Rumply4Skyn said:


> Embrace it.
> 
> It's called being realistic.
> 
> ...


Thats the reasonable answer.
Remember, don't generalize.


----------



## raspberry mocha (Jan 19, 2022)

It's human to notice patterns. Hey, isn't that the first step in anti-racism, too?


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Jan 19, 2022)

Welcome to the club. I hate niggers too.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Jan 19, 2022)

I'm racist about really specific races.  I get along with blacks from Africa better than African Americans.  I don't have any strong opinions about Asians but think Cambodians are monkey-torturing subhumans.  I feel for Haitians but think Dominicans can eat all the dicks.

I don't know what that means tbh.


----------



## Geet (Jan 19, 2022)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> don't generalize.


Generalizations exist for a reason. They are a time-saving cognitive tool that extrapolates conclusions from a sampling pool of previous experience. And they're _generally_ reliable. Ideally, all generalizations should be based on firsthand experience or inherited wisdom so you know you're not just operating on delusional inventions of pop culture and the media.

You can't just try and understand every single individual you briefly encounter. That's not going to happen and nor should you try. Most of what you need to know can be intuitively perceived through observation of behavior and physiognomy. The cues you pick up will tell you most of what you need to know about them as long as you don't let your unexamined liberal assumptions override your perception of the phenomena. If you really want to develop a deeper relationship with a specific person, go ahead. But there's no reason to do this for everybody you meet.

If a group of swarthy gentlemen are tailing you at night, you're not going to say to yourself: "Boy, these guys are making me nervous, but I really shouldn't make generalizations. Let's turn around and see if we can find out for sure who they are and what they're about." Of course you would not do this. Don't let unfounded contemporary morality keep you from recognizing the obvious.

Primal reality still exists under the veneer of civilization and if you pretend that it isn't there, you're always going to be baffled by the human world.
That's not to say you can't have an understanding of or friendly and respectful relations with dissimilar people. Of course you can. But if you don't have the understanding that they are different from you in a very fundamental way, you're going to run into certain situations that you will find inexplicable and lead you to misunderstandings and mistakes. This why the Establishment is still pulling their hair out trying yo understand why blacks aren't seeing outcomes equal to whites and asians in education and the economy, even with decades of affirmative action, subsidies, and lowered standards. Instead of admitting the existence of the IQ elephant in the room, they invent abstractions like "systemic racism" in order to avoid offending their own delicate sensibilities.

Despite obfuscation and wild redefinitions by the mainstream media and academia, it's only a bad thing if you find yourself hating people where it's completely unprompted and unnecessary.
If you fly into a fit of apoplexy for having to stand next to well-groomed negro in line at the grocery store in a relatively good neighborhood, this reflects a bad character and low intelligence.
If you constantly monitor your environment for "microaggressions" and other racially-motivated reasons to be offended, you are oversocialized and mentally ill.
If you spend hours a day posting on chimpout.com, marinating in black-crime outrage porn, you're a loser.
If you spend hours a day defending black criminality in comment sections, you're a loser.
Noticing that blacks commit proportionally more crime per capita and don't cause paradigm shifts in science or philosophy with their ideas is just perceiving a truth about the world. Recognizing this is not an indictment of any individual person. It's just how things are.

And once you comprehend the reality of race, great. You received the message, now hang up the phone and live your life. Let it inform your decisions and actions where it's relevant, but it shouldn't monopolize your thoughts or become a one-dimensional filter through which all experience is crammed.

There is really no racism and anti-racism. There are only spergs obsessed with race beyond what is contextually warranted. If you live in a poor, crime-ridden 70% black neighborhood in Baltimore, you can be excused for having race on mind more than others. If you live in a 90% white suburb and you think about race all the time, this means you're consuming too much ideological content and should go outside.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Jan 19, 2022)

Black Americans are violent. However, there are plenty of civilized parts of Africa where people aren't murdering each other on the street (of course, there are plenty of shitholes in Africa, but that's another story). It's the culture, not the colour.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jan 19, 2022)

The best part of being a racist is no longer performing mental gymnastics to jam the square peg of ideology into the round hole of reality. You don’t have to hang up a pair of Mississippi wind chimes but you don’t have to say stupid shit like Democrats are the real racists. You can start accepting reality on reality’s terms.


----------



## Over Granfalloons (Jan 19, 2022)

I reason that once you acquire enough experience and knowledge about history and society it becomes challenging to not end up acquiring some particular impressions of race too.

Yet I'm a firm believer in personal autonomy so there are certain aspects of "race realism" that I can't help disagreeing with —though genetics play an important role in intelligence and behavior one isn't fated to his genes. 

For me the problem is due to culture —there are unequivocally _bad cultures _out there who hinder personal development and are at odds with a civilised society. Could a person of disadvantaged racial makeup rise above his or hers peers? Certainly so. 

The only thing he or she needs to do is leave behind cultural allegiances or costumes that are detrimental to his or hers personal growth.

And if you arrive at this particular conclusion then race no longer seems relevant or encompassing —you can see the individual behind the initial veneer of race and that's more than enough.


----------



## Apochrypha (Jan 19, 2022)

For me, I don't hate black people. I hate _niggers._ I find that there is a difference. I don't hate Hispanics, I hate _spics._ I don't hate white people, I hate _whitetrash_ people.

Trash come in any color. When I see a well adjusted black man or woman on the street, put together well, I don't think that they are bothering anyone. They are fine in my eyes. Not a racist thought pops up in my brain, because I see a normal person doing normal shit.

But when I see a 300 pound wellfare queen roll into my place of business with acrylic nails clacking, falsies falling off, hair in braided knots, with her unkempt loud kids following behind, I think, "Oh, a nigger." She has spent all her welfare money buying junk food, cosmetics and shit she doesn't need. She never bothered to learn how to be a well-adjusted adult or proper mother, because her mom and her mom before her acted the same way.

There is a huge problem in the black community that they have the means to fix, they just don't want to. It's all they've ever known. It's very rare to stumble upon one who wants to change for the better and look to the future.

Most (if not all) of my friends are either black, hispanic, asian, etc. But they too see the flaws in their own upbringing and culture. When I was in middle school, my only friend was black. When we had a sleepover (like most young girls do), I cut up a cantelope for a snack. She had no clue what a cantelope had even tasted like, because her fucking mother hadn't ever bought one from the store. No shit, this little girl had never had that fruit. Her mother always spent their EBT cash on junk her entire life. She was lucky if she found an apple or banana to eat at school. Mind you, we both grew up in poor families, with mere pennies to our name - the only difference is that her mother never cared, and mine did. 

I don't hate people who aren't white, I hate the ones that make life harder for their future generations by not learning from their mistakes.


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (Jan 20, 2022)

Be a man join the Klan white power


----------



## Mountain Gorilla (Jan 20, 2022)

I do not think it is racist to see a stoned black man with oversized sweat pants, a sideways cap, a wife beater, and a bunch of chains who barely brings himself to mumble a coherent sentence and has an absolute zero willingness to contribute to society and get fed up very quick, just as I do not think that it is racist to see a whitetrash girl with gold hoop earings, her hair in a messy bun and a cigarette hanging out of her mouth who can not bring herself to speak a coherent sentence without threatening someone and not get fed up very quick.

There aren't easy fixes, and to some degree there are social reasons, but the entire narrative in black culture right now is all on society. It is group X, Y, or Zs fault. Note, of course, that when they are successful, it is because they are a "strong black woman" and it has nothing to do with the fact that they are also often spoon fed opportunities and funding. Anyway, there is no discussion of personal responsibility in the primary narrative of black issues, which is not healthy in my opinion.

I have felt myself getting exhausted by, lets say, the narrative pushed by black culture. I do not consider this racist, really, because I do not hate the group or black individuals, and I do not bat an eye when I meet a majority of black individuals who have integrated themselves into society and function as healthy, normal adults. I am just over the obnoxious, in your face, finger waving nonsense that is more often than not associated with black culture (particularly women). I hate it just as much when white women and gay men do it too. It's just exhausting because these people literally contribute nothing and yet they are encouraged to run their mouth with a finger in your face "you go girl".

I go back and forth on this, but I also think that the whole BLM narrative has really prompted a lot of younger black individuals to feel justified in just being downright rude and obnoxious towards white people. Again, it is such an unhealthy mindset for the culture to take in my opinion. I believe that there are social factors, but there rarely is hard discussions on how to solve problems. It is typically just "white peoples fault" and that's the end of the conversation.

Also, I think that it is a 100% fair statement that black people are the group that is the most obsessed with race in America right now, as well as the group of people the most likely to group and make statements about people by race. There is so much projection on their end.


----------



## Psychotron (Jan 20, 2022)

I absolelty think hanging around KF amplifies it. If you get away for a while, your thinking calms down. 

That being said, I don't like races that are racist.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Jan 20, 2022)

Hangly said:


> All I know is I never met many black dudes who had trouble getting laid.  They just walk up and say “hey girl how do I get with you?” and 5 minutes later they’re fucking.
> 
> Whereas “high IQ” whites and Asians can devote most of their brainpower to the getting laid problem and still fail at it.
> 
> So who’s really the superior race here?  The one that makes rocket planes but can’t procreate?  Natural selection says no.


That's not how natural selection works you retard


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Jan 21, 2022)

People just get more cynical as they get older, I've noticed. You don't really hate black people, you're just pissed at the world because it sucks and you want somebody to hate for it. 

For what it's worth my pale ass lives in a mostly black neighborhood. Before that I was just straight up living in the ghetto because poverty and lack of ambition, drive, or anything resembling maturity and common sense. Everybody on Earth is an obnoxious douchebag. Oh did you think that tidbit was gonna end with me advocating universal love? No. People are fucking garbage. Idiot, selfish, pathetic, and narcissistic walking trash desperately wishing to turn itself into fucking compost. There's no reason, there's no plan, there's no narrative, it's just straight. up. fucking. _IDIOTS_ all the way down from the highest corridors of power and wealth to the gutter where my homeless neighbor enjoys sleeping. Just the worst, most aggressive, stupidity you can possibly even begin to imagine. Absolute, complete, and total disregard for even the very concept of rational thought. Nobody, at all, knows what they are doing. Not a single fucking one! It's like you gave a monkey a nuclear weapon, that's the entire human race. Like really? You see this shit? You see these fucking people? These horrible because they're average dunces? They run the navy man!!! The fucking navy! They got tomahawks, this is fucking terrifying!!!!

Anyway like any hipster faggot I grew up in the burbs. If you weren't an old fuck on oxygen you were an erratic middle aged slob who hated life and everything in it and if you weren't that you were a junkie who stole spare change out of people's cars. I had a police scanner when I was a kid, that place was like fucking Baghdad at night. Anybody who thinks whitey isn't fucking insane in his own right should go get one of those.


----------



## PoppyFizz (Jan 21, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> Let Chris Rock teach you.


My previous job had a program where they would bus people in from the city, (typically all black) and it was a 50/50 split between the most legitimately kind and hardworking people, that I enjoyed being around more than the typical employees, and the honest to god, good for nothing niggers. It was a daily occurrence that the cops had to be called in to pull them from the workplace because they either were doing drugs on the jobs or trying to pick a fight with another nigger. Of course they would always cry "RAYCISM" when they were inevitably fired. Chris Rock was 100% correct.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jan 21, 2022)

I sympathize with OP since I started getting racist when I realized immigration wasn't the best thing since sliced bread like the left-wing sites I used to read told me but 2020 kicked that into high gear. For instance, I used to almost never use the word "nigger" but I use it all the time now in discussions with family who sympathize (somewhat, they're just basic Tucker Carlson fans, I'm way further gone than that). I still don't know about race and IQ (I'm taking the centrist position) but I've realized things like how racial profiling is actually really good and just how it's an objective truth that most non-white cultures keep those people poor and stupid. I even think the Fair Housing Act is mostly garbage and people should be free and encouraged to self-segregate. I know I don't want to live around non-whites for instance and I think the government should fund a program to voluntarily send blacks to Africa like what Marcus Garvey wanted.

I have mixed feelings where I'd love to call myself a proud racist but then I realize that in today's society that's literally worse than calling yourself a proud baby rapist and I'd waste my time explaining how I'm AKSHUALLY not a Klansman or literal Nazi or whatever. 

I mean I don't even hate other races. I get along fine with the many non-whites I work with. I know the facts of why black culture is shit and why they're so poor and just how the white man actually has destroyed their culture for profit and control (and is now using the same tactics to destroy every other culture), and I'd be glad to support black nationalist leaders who notice the same things. Marcus Garvey for instance was a great man with many genius observations who the government should've firmly supported.

I really wish I didn't hold these views but there's really no way around it. We can't just blend all the races into one because that's cultural genocide far worse than anything Hitler imagined. And to my knowledge not a single multiracial society has ever functioned without some race being on top (Han Chinese in China, Roman citizens in Ancient Rome, Turks in the Ottoman Empire, Germans in Austria, white Anglo-Saxons in America, etc.) even if said societies permitted exceptions every now and then.

But enough rambling, am I a racist for my beliefs?


----------



## Sex Cannon Lupa (Jan 21, 2022)

Aim your hate where it belongs, at whitey and the Asians who enable the nignogs ruining this beautiful country. Never shed a tear for Wong Fu when he gets beat down by a darkie because he's been voting democrat all his life and will continue to do so for secret Asian reasons.


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Jan 21, 2022)

Imaloser said:


> Anyways, the racism most have against blacks and hispanics, especially blacks, is because they tend to commit most of the city/urban crime. What people fail to realize is how white trash commits most rural crime, yet that goes underreported because those small towns are all in kahoots with eachother. Basically Keeter can get away with a robbery in Brookersfield, Texas because Sheriff Mater is his brother. In turn, white crime is severely underreported, so minorities, which account for most of city crime are overrepresented. Every ethnic group and or race has it's trash members, and judging people as a whole on the actions of a section of a bigger group is unironically a stupid idea.


This is nonsense. White trash commits most rural crime, which is obviously less of a problem than urban crime in terms of numbers, and also gets arrested for those crimes. The sheriff’s brother gets off not because he’s white trash, or white at all, but because a sheriff is not considered white trash or even white but A Sheriff, even if his brother is a piece of shit. A regular white trash family will get arrested all the time, and normal whites families with piece of shit trash members will not cape for the trash to not get taken out. They’ll report that shit themselves. Because we consider our trash an aberration. Blacks will defend the worst of their family harder than the best, and never ever admit to wrongdoing or concede that he had it fuckin’ coming.



JektheDumbass said:


> I'm racist about really specific races.  I get along with blacks from Africa better than African Americans.  I don't have any strong opinions about Asians but think Cambodians are monkey-torturing subhumans.  I feel for Haitians but think Dominicans can eat all the dicks.
> 
> I don't know what that means tbh.


Cultural then, not race, which is a great point. The problems are easily sliced on non-race factors ie culture, but realize that’s why blacks started demanding to be called Blacks, which they specify means slave descendants.

You’re wrong about Haitians and Dominicans though, Dominicans are what they are from doing battle to keep the Haitians out of their country. Vastly rather have them as neighbors, if I had to pick between them and Haitians.


----------



## Julius Streicher (Jan 21, 2022)

He who knows the truth and does not speak it is a miserable coward.


----------



## FarCentrist (Jan 21, 2022)

Sex Cannon Lupa said:


> Aim your hate where it belongs, at whitey and the Asians who enable the nignogs ruining this beautiful country. Never shed a tear for Wong Fu when he gets beat down by a darkie because he's been voting democrat all his life and will continue to do so for secret Asian reasons.


Yes yes yessss.... The world's problems are caused by white and Asian supremacy.

*rubs hands jooishly*


----------



## MaxPayne (Jan 21, 2022)

Coyotism said:


> Although it's easier to judge people as collectives, you should try to still view people as individuals. Of course, it's perfectly fair to view collectives from a generally pessimistic standpoint. I.E.  Latin America is beyond saving, African American culture is objectively inferior.
> You'll rest on easier shoulders if you aren't blankly assuming every person of a specific demographic is worse than you.


What advantage is there in disregarding your pattern recognition and in group preference while every other group openly embraces it?


----------



## pwnest injun (Jan 21, 2022)

It's a shock for people who have grown up in multicultural institutions to realize that the overwhelming majority of black people you knew and interacted with have always viewed you negatively.  The people who you thought of as normal, fellow Americans have always thought of you as being part of an oppressor class, and therefore as an enemy or potential enemy, despite your general goodwill.  This is what makes people racist in the modern day.  You realize that other groups have always and will always put their racial group identities first, and your unilateral disarmament is just making you an easy victim.


----------



## Archie_Kimkicker (Jan 21, 2022)

It matters not the color of your skin, so long as you are racist!


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jan 21, 2022)

pwnest injun said:


> It's a shock for people who have grown up in multicultural institutions to realize that the overwhelming majority of black people you knew and interacted with have always viewed you negatively.  The people who you thought of as normal, fellow Americans have always thought of you as being part of an oppressor class, and therefore as an enemy or potential enemy, despite your general goodwill.  This is what makes people racist in the modern day.  You realize that other groups have always and will always put their racial group identities first, and your unilateral disarmament is just making you an easy victim.


Most whites, even as demonstrated in this thread, prefer the beautiful lie of blank slates, or empty platitudes that don’t actually make sense like “nigger is a state of mind,” versus the truth. Racist whites today and whites of the past understood the dynamics of this well. There will never be a deracinated future because only one group is pressured into this, every other group is encouraged to cultivate their identities. The only reason why some white people think this way is due to ego: the smarmy big brained centrist who pats himself on the back for agreeing with the idea of blank slates and memorizing a couple Martin Luther Kang quotes to use against people on Facebook.


----------



## dillybars (Jan 21, 2022)

I’m racist against coomers


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Jan 21, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> I sympathize with OP since I started getting racist when I realized immigration wasn't the best thing since sliced bread like the left-wing sites I used to read told me but 2020 kicked that into high gear. For instance, I used to almost never use the word "nigger" but I use it all the time now in discussions with family who sympathize (somewhat, they're just basic Tucker Carlson fans, I'm way further gone than that). I still don't know about race and IQ (I'm taking the centrist position) but I've realized things like how racial profiling is actually really good and just how it's an objective truth that most non-white cultures keep those people poor and stupid. I even think the Fair Housing Act is mostly garbage and people should be free and encouraged to self-segregate. I know I don't want to live around non-whites for instance and I think the government should fund a program to voluntarily send blacks to Africa like what Marcus Garvey wanted.
> 
> I have mixed feelings where I'd love to call myself a proud racist but then I realize that in today's society that's literally worse than calling yourself a proud baby rapist and I'd waste my time explaining how I'm AKSHUALLY not a Klansman or literal Nazi or whatever.
> 
> ...


Kinda, but the real issue is you're stupid and gay


----------



## Jarolleon (Jan 21, 2022)

PaleTay said:


> I've noticed a lot of Asian, Indian, and Middle Eastern guys are retarded simps and consumers and I'm starting to think it's why entertainment has gone to shit. Not only do they support Twitch Thots, but they seem to have the memory of a goldfish when it comes to plot, and love the shit where the villains literally never win or even pose a real threat.


To be fair in LOTR the villains never pose a real threat (because they are the enemies of God in-universe) and it's one of the greatest stories ever written. 

This is almost certainly true. The Finger Family crap came from India too, no wonder modern Western culture is mostly nostalgia, because we're not the target demographic anymore, it's low-IQ third worlders who don't know how to install adblock (and couldn't if they did because they get all their media from a shitty mobile phone plan) and boomers with life savings to milk.


----------



## SouthernBitchBob (Jan 21, 2022)

Once upon a time, I met a second generation Chinese immigrant. Over time, we got to know each other. Years later, we observed some white progs making philosophical noises about racism, their favorite topic of conversation. He pulled me aside and said, "man, I love white people. You make the hottest women. But your people are so stupid. You know you're the only people who complain about racism right? Like we Chinese just bitch about black people openly. Tell you a secret, whenever a Chinese guy complains you're being racist, it's not because he actually cares about racism, it's because the rest of the world knows the fastest way to win an argument with whitey is to accuse him of racism. It's our automatic win tactic. You guys need to close this hole in your defenses, it's pathetic how easy it is to get you guys to back down from anything and all us non-whiteys know how to push that button. We make fun of you guys for it."


----------



## Male Idiot (Jan 21, 2022)

SouthernBitchBob said:


> Once upon a time, I met a second generation Chinese immigrant. Over time, we got to know each other. Years later, we observed some white progs making philosophical noises about racism, their favorite topic of conversation. He pulled me aside and said, "man, I love white people. You make the hottest women. But your people are so stupid. You know you're the only people who complain about racism right? Like we Chinese just bitch about black people openly. Tell you a secret, whenever a Chinese guy complains you're being racist, it's not because he actually cares about racism, it's because the rest of the world knows the fastest way to win an argument with whitey is to accuse him of racism. It's our automatic win tactic. You guys need to close this hole in your defenses, it's pathetic how easy it is to get you guys to back down from anything and all us non-whiteys know how to push that button. We make fun of you guys for it."



Asian men know a cute blonde when they see one. Generally they also don't get targeted by hate crimes unless its done by nignogs. I wonder why. Racism is just a defense reaction to a bad neighbour. In the US its most prominently niggers, in western europe, mudslimes, in eastern europe, gypsies.

When all the other races don't like you, its usually not them, oy vey.


----------



## Ahriman (Jan 21, 2022)

SouthernBitchBob said:


> Once upon a time, I met a second generation Chinese immigrant. Over time, we got to know each other. Years later, we observed some white progs making philosophical noises about racism, their favorite topic of conversation. He pulled me aside and said, "man, I love white people. You make the hottest women. But your people are so stupid. You know you're the only people who complain about racism right? Like we Chinese just bitch about black people openly. Tell you a secret, whenever a Chinese guy complains you're being racist, it's not because he actually cares about racism, it's because the rest of the world knows the fastest way to win an argument with whitey is to accuse him of racism. It's our automatic win tactic. You guys need to close this hole in your defenses, it's pathetic how easy it is to get you guys to back down from anything and all us non-whiteys know how to push that button. We make fun of you guys for it."


Winston made a pretty insightful video about this recently. And yes, the sinos take full advantage of libtards and exploit them to weasel their way out of things.






The part with the sino incel ranting is fucking hilarious, just listen how mad he is at his own women getting BLEACHED.


----------



## The Courier* (Jan 21, 2022)

China people eat dogs, kill women, create virus, destroy forests, pollute the world and are more dirty than indians.

If you are not racists towards them then you are a cuck and I fear for your mentally stability.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Jan 21, 2022)

Luv blacks
'ate niggers
Simple as


----------



## TsundereDev (Jan 22, 2022)

Yeah it fucking sucks. Sometimes I get so pissed I have to chant the n word to calm down now after work. My brain is broken.


----------



## murph (Jan 22, 2022)

Even niggers know niggers suck.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jan 22, 2022)

TsundereDev said:


> Yeah it fucking sucks. Sometimes I get so pissed I have to chant the n word to calm down now after work. My brain is broken.


Power Word: Nigger is entry level Vrill magic though. When you become a 20th level racial warrior, you can utter words of such White Power that any negro hearing them will be struck deaf, blind and dumb. Eventually you'll be able to lynch a nog just by looking at him in a racist way.


----------



## Mr Snek (Jan 22, 2022)

Being racist is the norm and it's completely fine to embrace it, just be cautious about admitting it.


----------



## murph (Jan 22, 2022)

It's so relaxing to be racist.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Jan 22, 2022)

Without the narrative that Ray Cizzmus is to blame, basic pattern recognition show that the only culprit of niggers being niggers are niggers themselves.


----------



## Tree (Jan 22, 2022)

crucifiction009 said:


> People are way too broad with their definition of what makes a racist. There's a difference between making inaccurate assumptions about individuals based on what people who look like them did (racism) and acknowledging trends in statistics and data and thinking there might be a common cause somewhere ("racism"). Never let other people's accusations of racism, sexism, homophobia, transphobia, or whatever inhibit your critical thinking.
> Example: The descendants of black American slaves are predisposed to lower intelligence and higher physical fitness due to selective breeding from slave owners. This isn't applicable to the descendants of black immigrants who came after the end of the Civil War, but may be applicable to any descendant of former slaves.
> 
> Edit: Formatting + example


There is a ton of coping in this thread from so called internet racists not wanting to be some sort of "bad guy".

Places which are functionally ethnostates are the most fulfilled societies for a reason, and you are in fact the worst of racists for recognizing that reality. There is no escaping this. You will either lie to yourself because it's simply too hard to be honest about what should be done (it has been intentionally made this way) or you will accept that the anti-racist agenda and all its useful idiots are evil or abide by evil and should be treated as such.

Consider for a moment that people were never ethnocentric for bad reasons, that even the most stupid caricature of a redneck bullying the nicest black family is acting on the eternal principle that internal ethnic divides are ALWAYS used as tools by the worst kinds of evil.

Being highly selective with people of other ethnicities is a duty as much as it is an instinct. Most ethnic groups still understand this all the way from instinct to law. Those who pretend to deny this principle are evil. In truth, they too understand this, just they are subversive worms that use these principles to empower themselves over doing what is right.



Kermit Jizz said:


> I think a lot of us went through this lately, myself included. The thing you have to realize is that the notion of racism portrayed in the media is a strawman and not what you are.
> 
> You expressed two things
> >you have black people you like
> ...


This is perhaps the first step to seeing how demographics are really used by evil. However, this individualistic frame is still naive and is ultimately no better a place to be. This is where everyone was right before every white person was declared a defacto racist. It's not at all a coincidence that we were turned in to individualists before this woke reckoning. It could even be said this liberalism, this individualism inevitably leads to social decay whereby outside elements are allowed to infiltrate until they grow large enough for people who stand to benefit to start calling the original host population the bad guys. I mean, out rightly. They've already been siphoning wealth from them for many decades, which is only accelerating.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jan 22, 2022)

Log off 4chan and Kiwi Farms every now and then


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Jan 22, 2022)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Log off 4chan and Kiwi Farms every now and then


Physician heal thyself


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 22, 2022)

I completely despise the concept of racism, it's horrible and ugly, I don't like it anymore than your most soyed out bugman likes it.

But of course you can't but help but wonder if there's truth to it living in today's world, but my takeaway is that if it's true reality itself is a horrible and ugly thing to the point that'd it be a mercy if the asteroid hits or the bombs drop and wipes us off this miserable rock.

And secondly if it's true the most powerful forces on Earth have made it abundantly clear that they're on the side of anti-racism, they'll be stuffing your ass in a death camp before they'd let things go back to the way they were pre-60s, so what the fuck can we even do about it?


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 22, 2022)

At first I didn't like how racist I had become, but I came to step back and think on why I didn't like my changes of thoughts, and really it was because I was told it was bad. No one explained it, ever they forced it. 

One thing that always baffled me, my mom to this day is super anti racist  and she was in an area in a big city that was all black and she talks about literally sleeping on the floor so gun shots through windows didn't hit you. She can't break this it's not their fault shit. 

Me, I wasn't really racist till I lived around blacks, and I felt bad until I kept seeing it wasn't just "the struggle" it was wrong acts and stupid. One fact that really helped seal the deal I was broke in college and had 20 bucks to eat a week. The dirty looks I got from people on food stamps, like oh what a loser. I won't like I bought food stamps at a discount off junkies just to make ends meet I mean I paid for em lol.

Some people who are racists are just trying to crutch failures or hateful people looking for an excuse, but others just want their own people alone, and others see how meshing doesn't work and don't want it. But those arguments are shut down because, they work so they can't be spread.

I don't really care how people view me here or online over all I'm a blender of fish, but fuck man niggers made me racist.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Jan 23, 2022)

My opinion of black people is exactly the same as the black community's opinion of white people.

Good luck trying to respond to that statement in a way that isn't cancel-worthy.


----------



## Butcher Pete (Jan 23, 2022)

Moving to a place that has no niggers makes you hate niggers even more, because only then do you truly understand how good life in the US could be if animal control measures were applied.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jan 23, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Jan 23, 2022)

First of all, OP is at best ill-informed at worst stupid and so are most of you here.



But as I've written somewhere else, a lot of whites are becoming the niggers of today. As races mix more and more and as income inequality rises a lot of people that 1 generation back would have had a house, a car and a cat and been lower-class suburbanites are now finding themselves at the short end of the stick.

Further more a lot of areas in general are becoming more and more impoverished. Signs of urban decay like dilapidated housing, homelessness and with it petty crime or just debauchery are becoming more common, even in ye fancier parts of town and as there still is racial inequality, a lot of those people are gonna be of a minority race.

So le OP; what the fuck do you think happened, did the blacks just jump down from the trees in some kind of racist trope to start bothering you now? Why do you think you were fine in your little zone of diversity in the past but aren't anymore?

Maybe focus your anger elsewhere, eh? 
Also don't vote for a bunch of fucking retards that defund police services, take away your rights to protect your property and so on. 
That's just stupid.  

You can help people without being a victim.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Jan 23, 2022)

PoppyFizz said:


> My previous job had a program where they would bus people in from the city, (typically all black) and it was a 50/50 split between the most legitimately kind and hardworking people, that I enjoyed being around more than the typical employees, and the honest to god, good for nothing niggers. It was a daily occurrence that the cops had to be called in to pull them from the workplace because they either were doing drugs on the jobs or trying to pick a fight with another nigger. Of course they would always cry "RAYCISM" when they were inevitably fired. Chris Rock was 100% correct.




I would extend this maxim to the other side of the spectrum too, Similar to the IQ-bell-curve meme.
Among the poor and working-class folks you will find the best people and the worst people.
The same goes for the absolute top of society.  But at least both the bad and good people are overall interesting.


The middle is where mush and crud is.  Of course this is a generalization and there are parts of society that aren't like this.



Jimmy Olsen said:


> Black Americans are violent. However, there are plenty of civilized parts of Africa where people aren't murdering each other on the street (of course, there are plenty of shitholes in Africa, but that's another story). It's the culture, not the colour.



Excuse the sperging:

Well yes and no, there are parts of Africa that retain a traditional sense of hospitality and genuine curiosity to guests and newcommers that is refreshing and exceedingly rare  especially the urbanized west where our sense of collective responsibility and community has been replaced with individualism and paranoia, By not really belonging to anything locally anymore, we can't really welcome anyone either.  I've never been invited to anyone's home after a casual encounter in a big urban city with the exception of one nor have I invited anyone. Yet both are true in the opposite sense when living elsewhere. 

This also includes a relying on each other, helping each other in times of crisis and so on. Which of course is more than alive in small European towns or "sects" like the Amish.

That doesn't take away from the fact that Africa in general is the second most violent continent per capita. But considering the poverty levels that's to be expected.

As with all things its perhaps a combination of effects.

The most violent nations seem to be small black countries that live under capitalist regimes with a great deal of US influence. These include Jamaica, US virgin Islands, Liberia and Haiti.

Perhaps it is something with the system of individual responsibility in combination with mutual exploitation that just doesn't go well with blacks and what just 200 years ago was a very collectivist, tribalist society of mutual checks and balances.

The worst thing about Liberia is how it was founded by slaves that then essentially enslaved the local African population. We humans are terrible. Similar comparisons could be made with the Jews and the ghetto's of the West Bank now.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Jan 24, 2022)

Had a conversation with someone yesterday about Abbo's in Australia. Somewhat relates, but past the "blacks vs niggers" debate already here. 

What do you do after you find out that youre racist, you generally dont like X group of people in a race, black culture is shit, etc?

Frankly, a mark of civilization is to care for the most vulnerable people in society. Now, I don't know if I'd say that black people are pretty vulnerable (guns and violence, for example), but they are people who need a hell of a lot of help. 

How do people typically react though? 

Society has basically gone from a state where we had an overbearing aunt who was a fan of corporal punishment and whipping people at the slightest discrecion, to basically turning into a drunk wine aunt, who thinks that helping her nephew is just giving them blank sums of money, knowing theyll spend it on booze, and just thinking "well, boys will be boys". Thats what the current state of liberals basically is relative to black people here. Just give them money, who cares about responsibility, and the crime, the drinking, the drugs- its either a part of the culture and should be celebrated, or theyre victims and can't help it. They profess to want to help black people, but actually do the opposite and create more harm.

Even if you're racist, keep that mark of civilization. If you want, actually help the most vulnerable people in your society. The way you do that isn't by being hateful, or enabling them, but by calling out their bullshit when you can, and if someone wants a helping hand and deserves it- be there for them.

Its why, when there are successful black people, who want to change and make the effort, its fair enough. Its also why, if someone doesn't- at least do no harm and don't enable them like a drunk wine aunt would.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Jan 24, 2022)

TheTrumanShow said:


> View attachment 2914124
> 
> First of all, OP is at best ill-informed at worst stupid and so are most of you here.
> 
> ...


Psssst, that isn't how you use stats.


----------



## Spud (Jan 24, 2022)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Eventually you'll be able to lynch a nog just by looking at him in a racist way.


Is it possible to learn this power. Only then, can we lower Violent crime by 52%


----------



## Chongqing (Jan 24, 2022)

Fish Fudge said:


> I know the feeling. I don't consider myself racist - I don't _*hate *_black people - but it's infuriating watching them stumble about, fail, get handed a free pass, and fail again. The fuck-up rate with black people, across every single measure (single parenthood, IQ levels, income, crime rates, etc.) oustrips anything going on with any other ethnicity, and it's exhausting pretending none of it's true.
> 
> I don't know what the solution is. There's something fundamentally broken with "black culture" it seems. Decades of being told they're a victim likely fucked with a lot of developing minds.
> 
> Like you, there's a handful of black people I know - and they're intelligent, successful people. None of them seem to spend much time with other black people.


I was thinking about this recently and I developed the hypothesis that black people in America are held back for two reasons.

They cannot speak the language in an acceptable way. 
White people have reinforced black speaking patterns as "correct," or, "part of culture," or, "this is how we get blues, jazz, rock & roll," et cetera and that a teacher making a black child speak properly is racist, not caring that black talk is basically a disability. 
I watched a documentary recently about a young black women who was trying to make it in a gentrifying neighborhood, but none of the new "white" businesses would hire her. She moved to a town in Indiana and (if I remember correctly) still struggled in Indiana. 

The whole time I watched this film, I was so distracted by the way she spoke to people. To me, it was a documentary about how AAVE holds people black. For example, "He's black but he's good," would come out as, "he BLAT but he gut." The disconnect that happens when someone talks this way is amazing. The whole documentary pointed to the big bad whites as the reason why she couldn't get a job during a local economic boom. 

Even when she spoke with a fellow black person from her neighborhood, they still weren't speaking the same language because the way he developed his retarded version of English is different than how she developed hers. Like deaf people trying to communicate prior to American Sign Language. They all spoke sign language, and to outsiders it looked like they were speaking the same language, but no one else in the world could speak their version of it. I think this is similar for American blacks now. 

This is reminiscent to how the Chinese government justifies putting Uyghurs in "vocational training centers," because many of them don't speak the language of Mandarin and most of them who do are considered to speak it in a way that's incongruous to society.


----------



## Weed Eater (Jan 24, 2022)

I've divulged in this topic many a time, arguably too many times I will admit. I've also mentioned many a time my own personal memories and anecdotes in past posts as well, some may be familiar here.

When it comes down to it, I wasn't raised to be racist. I am a person of a mixed background (aka, a mutt), so in the beginning of my life I was just that. A child of love more or less. I tried to get along with just everybody. The only people who ever seemed to have a problem with that were the ones that were raised not to be of "love", I believe. As I got older and I recollected the downright horrid situations I've been in, purely over race bullshit, I only realized that just maybe, the very people who outright harassed and even attacked me, were most likely raised to think and even act that way.

I honestly think it's one of the most unspoken things when it comes to black America, that most black children are homeschooled on the black POV of racism. Some parents have and will go as far as to instill a certain mindset to their young children about "the whiteys", which in turn leads to literal racism on the playground. God forbid your white child goes to school that is predominately black. They will get bullied, they will get ostracized. It won't be by every single black child doing this, sure, but that's not my point. The idea of such a thing shouldn't even be a possibility, let alone a thing that has actually happened to people, who some like me are not afraid to talk about this and bring it to the forefront of people's awareness. This dynamic obviously isn't just attributed to the black community either. Trashy Mexicans do the same shit. It's an entirely different topic but it's also interesting how race/racism dynamics differ between the east and west coasts, which is something I very obviously noticed from my experiences.


----------



## Ser Prize (Jan 24, 2022)

Weed Eater said:


> I've divulged in this topic many a time, arguably too many times I will admit. I've also mentioned many a time my own personal memories and anecdotes in past posts as well, some may be familiar here.
> 
> When it comes down to it, I wasn't raised to be racist. I am a person of a mixed background (aka, a mutt), so in the beginning of my life I was just that. A child of love more or less. I tried to get along with just everybody. The only people who ever seemed to have a problem with that were the ones that were raised not to be of "love", I believe. As I got older and I recollected the downright horrid situations I've been in, purely over race bullshit, I only realized that just maybe, the very people who outright harassed and even attacked me, were most likely raised to think and even act that way.
> 
> I honestly think it's one of the most unspoken things when it comes to black America, that most black children are homeschooled on the black POV of racism. Some parents have and will go as far as to instill a certain mindset to their young children about "the whiteys", which in turn leads to literal racism on the playground. God forbid your white child goes to school that is predominately black. They will get bullied, they will get ostracized. It won't be by every single black child doing this, sure, but that's not my point. The idea of such a thing shouldn't even be a possibility, let alone a thing that has actually happened to people, who some like me are not afraid to talk about this and bring it to the forefront of people's awareness. This dynamic obviously isn't just attributed to the black community either. Trashy Mexicans do the same shit. It's an entirely different topic but it's also interesting how race/racism dynamics differ between the east and west coasts, which is something I very obviously noticed from my experiences.


It's tribalism 101 in my eyes, just in it's most obvious and blatant form. People still try to stamp it out with conditioning and good feels. But it'll never go away.

All you can do is play the game. Or lose. Your choice.


----------



## Weeb_Killer (Jan 24, 2022)

I ain't racist, my dad's black!

Honestly though, I was raised not to give a shit about race. It's the double standards, constant propaganda and the way we place minorities on a pedestal above all else, never to be criticized, even when they're objectively wallowing in their own wretchedness and masquerading it as culture, that gets me. The more I dwell on it though, the more I realise that I'm just as ashamed of my own class, my own people, and find that the majority of issues in life all stem from these limp-wristed and sanctimonious white bureaucrats that have allowed the rot to set in. They're cowards, and out of sheer expediency will happily condemn their own grandchildren to instability and division just so they can exude a fleeting sense of moral superiority now. That's what I can't stand, and I hate everyone associated with it with every fibre of my being.

But on on the whole, controlled immigration is fine. But not all cultures are created equal, and we should be very choosey with who can come and how many. But hey, that's never going to happen honky. Them days are long gone now. The intellectual entropy has set in, and it's nothing but a downward spiral from here. In order to placate the fringe elements of our society, the meritocracy that the west was built on has been dismantled. There are no standards anymore, with sex, marriage, social responsibility, education, dress-sense, manners, and all theatres of excellence in general really. And without standards, ambition is impossible.

Best thing you can do is just hunker down, make money and become as decoupled from the state as possible. Hyper-individualism, just as that vapid cunt Ayn Raad wanted.


----------



## asr (Jan 24, 2022)

Weed Eater said:


> I've divulged in this topic many a time, arguably too many times I will admit. I've also mentioned many a time my own personal memories and anecdotes in past posts as well, some may be familiar here.
> 
> When it comes down to it, I wasn't raised to be racist. I am a person of a mixed background (aka, a mutt), so in the beginning of my life I was just that. A child of love more or less. I tried to get along with just everybody. The only people who ever seemed to have a problem with that were the ones that were raised not to be of "love", I believe. As I got older and I recollected the downright horrid situations I've been in, purely over race bullshit, I only realized that just maybe, the very people who outright harassed and even attacked me, were most likely raised to think and even act that way.
> 
> I honestly think it's one of the most unspoken things when it comes to black America, that most black children are homeschooled on the black POV of racism. Some parents have and will go as far as to instill a certain mindset to their young children about "the whiteys", which in turn leads to literal racism on the playground. God forbid your white child goes to school that is predominately black. They will get bullied, they will get ostracized. It won't be by every single black child doing this, sure, but that's not my point. The idea of such a thing shouldn't even be a possibility, let alone a thing that has actually happened to people, who some like me are not afraid to talk about this and bring it to the forefront of people's awareness. This dynamic obviously isn't just attributed to the black community either. Trashy Mexicans do the same shit. It's an entirely different topic but it's also interesting how race/racism dynamics differ between the east and west coasts, which is something I very obviously noticed from my experiences.


How is the dynamic different in your eyes? I'm a west coast fag myself so i'm curious as to how the east coast differs in this regard.


----------



## Weed Eater (Jan 24, 2022)

asr said:


> How is the dynamic different in your eyes? I'm a west coast fag myself so i'm curious as to how the east coast differs in this regard.


East coast: It's pretty much nigger country. There will always be more black people than compared to literally any other race. Whites, hispanics, and asians all get overruled by the blacks when it comes to the east coast. Any racism I experienced at a young age (that ultimately altered my perceptions of race and led to my racism today) was purely from the nigs.

West coast: Dominantly overrun by hispanics. Ever had a horde of Mexican neighbors get pissy at your three person family over literally anything? I have. A mob broke out because my father had the audacity to witness a couple spic children attempt to target 6th grade me by trying to kick their "futbol" at me while riding my bicycle. My father, like any sensible father, immediately went to the little shits doing that to me and told them to "fuck off". Thankfully, the police like to listen to calm, collected people who speak sensible English, instead of a massive mob riot forming outside a small family's rental screaming only in improper, California-Immigrant-Spanish. Again though, this isn't to say that the nigger dynamic is any different on the west coast. Much like on the east, I still had the occasional nigger bully, or better, the entire nigger family plaguing my family and I's life.

I should also mention that I too am a west coast fag, my parents were just dealt an unlucky hand when I was fairly young, and it's ultimately how we ended up stuck in the east coast for at least half a decade before said parents managed to save enough to get us out of said hellhole.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jan 24, 2022)

asr said:


> how the east coast differs in this regard


Think of a zoo run by the chimps.


----------



## asr (Jan 24, 2022)

Weed Eater said:


> East coast: It's pretty much nigger country. There will always be more black people than compared to literally any other race. Whites, hispanics, and asians all get overruled by the blacks when it comes to the east coast. Any racism I experienced at a young age (that ultimately altered my perceptions of race and led to my racism today) was purely from the nigs.
> 
> West coast: Dominantly overrun by hispanics. Ever had a horde of Mexican neighbors get pissy at your three person family over literally anything? I have. A mob broke out because my father had the audacity to witness a couple spic children attempt to target 6th grade me by trying to kick their "futbol" at me while riding my bicycle. My father, like any sensible father, immediately went to the little shits doing that to me and told them to "fuck off". Thankfully, the police like to listen to calm, collected people who speak sensible English, instead of a massive mob riot forming outside a small family's rental screaming only in improper, California-Immigrant-Spanish. Again though, this isn't to say that the nigger dynamic is any different on the west coast. Much like on the east, I still had the occasional nigger bully, or better, the entire nigger family plaguing my family and I's life.
> 
> I should also mention that I too am a west coast fag, my parents were just dealt an unlucky hand when I was fairly young, and it's ultimately how we ended up stuck in the east coast for at least half a decade before said parents managed to save enough to get us out of said hellhole.


I'm sorry to hear that your experiences were that bad. I had a somewhat similar experience, though I will point out that I am not white, I'm not black or hispanic either, I'm a north indian and parsi mutt, but while I did befriend some blacks the overwhelming vast majority of them were what I can only now describe as niggers. I did have fights with mexican kids as a child and yeah, you get in a fight with Juan, it's him, his brothers, and his older cousins.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 24, 2022)

The only way you can have an heterogenous country its when you have absolute total equality among all ethnic groups.

You do shit, you get shit on no matter what color, ethnicity or religion you're.

No nepotism, favoritism or double standards based on those.

This is next to impossible to achieve, you have some countries that have done it but its always a very fragile equilibrium and sooner or later one group tries to get the upper hand and makes the other groups angry at the perceived injustice and that's when things get ugly.

The oldest example its Sumer and Akkad nearly 6000 years ago. Basically there was equality between the two but the sumerians were slightly on top due to them basically educating the akkadians. One day this guy Sargon (the og one) showed up and basically reverted things over and created a sort of proto-nationalism. He didn't enslave the sumerians or anything but the latter were no longer on top and akkadian nepotism was way more in-your-face than what the sumerians used to practice.

Shit didn't last, gutian barbarians who were dumb but strong basically fucked the akkadians up to the point Akkad its now a lost city. The sumerians saw an opening and created the Neo-sumerian empire and its history can be summed up with one word: PAYBACK.

See the problem?


Weed Eater said:


> East coast: It's pretty much nigger country. There will always be more black people than compared to literally any other race. Whites, hispanics, and asians all get overruled by the blacks when it comes to the east coast. Any racism I experienced at a young age (that ultimately altered my perceptions of race and led to my racism today) was purely from the nigs.
> 
> West coast: Dominantly overrun by hispanics. Ever had a horde of Mexican neighbors get pissy at your three person family over literally anything? I have. A mob broke out because my father had the audacity to witness a couple spic children attempt to target 6th grade me by trying to kick their "futbol" at me while riding my bicycle. My father, like any sensible father, immediately went to the little shits doing that to me and told them to "fuck off". Thankfully, the police like to listen to calm, collected people who speak sensible English, instead of a massive mob riot forming outside a small family's rental screaming only in improper, California-Immigrant-Spanish. Again though, this isn't to say that the nigger dynamic is any different on the west coast. Much like on the east, I still had the occasional nigger bully, or better, the entire nigger family plaguing my family and I's life.
> 
> I should also mention that I too am a west coast fag, my parents were just dealt an unlucky hand when I was fairly young, and it's ultimately how we ended up stuck in the east coast for at least half a decade before said parents managed to save enough to get us out of said hellhole.


So you're half-white half-what else?


----------



## Ser Prize (Jan 24, 2022)

Weed Eater said:


> East coast: It's pretty much nigger country. There will always be more black people than compared to literally any other race. Whites, hispanics, and asians all get overruled by the blacks when it comes to the east coast. Any racism I experienced at a young age (that ultimately altered my perceptions of race and led to my racism today) was purely from the nigs.
> 
> West coast: Dominantly overrun by hispanics. Ever had a horde of Mexican neighbors get pissy at your three person family over literally anything? I have. A mob broke out because my father had the audacity to witness a couple spic children attempt to target 6th grade me by trying to kick their "futbol" at me while riding my bicycle. My father, like any sensible father, immediately went to the little shits doing that to me and told them to "fuck off". Thankfully, the police like to listen to calm, collected people who speak sensible English, instead of a massive mob riot forming outside a small family's rental screaming only in improper, California-Immigrant-Spanish. Again though, this isn't to say that the nigger dynamic is any different on the west coast. Much like on the east, I still had the occasional nigger bully, or better, the entire nigger family plaguing my family and I's life.
> 
> I should also mention that I too am a west coast fag, my parents were just dealt an unlucky hand when I was fairly young, and it's ultimately how we ended up stuck in the east coast for at least half a decade before said parents managed to save enough to get us out of said hellhole.


Holy shit, this sounds like third world shithole tier. How did it get that bad?


----------



## Butcher Pete (Jan 24, 2022)

TheTrumanShow said:


> View attachment 2914124
> 
> First of all, OP is at best ill-informed at worst stupid and so are most of you here.
> 
> ...


Fuck off, nigger-lover.


----------



## Sex Cannon Lupa (Jan 24, 2022)

It's funny that you can make fun of niggers all day long, but if you dare point out that Asians brought this shit on themselves with their terrible voting record you get downvoted Reddit-style. We get it, weebs, you so horny.


----------



## nosferatu (Jan 24, 2022)

Op, I’ve become a bit more racist as I’ve gotten a bit older and it hurts. I had a lot of black friends in school and we bonded over our poverty and shitty home lives. But then, I grew up and solved my problems and they didn’t. Some are dead or in jail and others have a shit ton of kids and live terrible quality lives.
I think we have been taught in US public schools about inclusion and taught about evil racists (hitler/kkk/Jimcrow/slavery/civilwar/etc.) that white kids are raised to fear certain thoughts. White kids can not question the behavior of other races and we are trained like dogs to ignore those obvious patterns to avoid this label of “racist”. 
Now, am I saying that black people are inherently prone to these behaviors? Not exactly. In the US it’s a mix of poverty, victim syndrome, and (like it or not) low IQ. Look at test scores from any grade school and you’ll see that white kids and Asian kids score higher on every subject nearly 100% of the time. These are kids raised in the same city with similar income and the same access to materials. Even if that gap is due to poor parenting, smarter people are able to and more likely to problem solve without violence and crime. 
Can’t pay your bills? Cracker Chris is more likely to work a second job or take out a loan to get him over his hurtle while Dashawyn will hold up a little old lady on the street for quick cash. 
White people can’t do shit about this. It’s on them. Raise your kids better and they’ll be better. I agree with those saying culture is a big part of the problem. You’re not KANGS right now, Jamal. You’re holding up a liquor store at gun point. Knock it off.


----------



## Tijuana Bible (Jan 24, 2022)

If wanting to hold on to your language, history, culture and religion is racism then I am not afraid of the label.

It breaks my heart that my future children will know a country so drastically different than I did. They will not be allowed a cohesive group identity of their own, they will be taught to despise the achievements of their forefathers and the traditions that made countries what they are.

Everyone is allowed to advocate for their specific ethnicity because they aren't White, but fuck whitey for wanting to hold on to their own space. We have to accomodate for everyone else but don't get given the same respect so I admire anyone who is willing to speak up about this.

I am not saying people cannot co-exist at all. What I am saying is that you must respect ALL cultures and identities. It is up to the minority culture  to know where they can realistically thrive in the long term.

I know I wouldn't be happy in Saudi Arabia, so I wouldn't settle there. But somehow we are meant to be tolerant of people who come here knowing that they are incompatible with our ways, and they DEMAND that we change to make them comfortable.

The constant double standards that emerged once "colour-blindness" was no longer enough leave me seething.

The moment you start shitting on a specific race or culture "to lift up" your own, I become a racist.


----------



## Weed Eater (Jan 24, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> Holy shit, this sounds like third world shithole tier. How did it get that bad?


I tried typing out a good response to the possible "how" California got to be this way and it ended up nearing almost four paragraphs. I'm not sure if others want my Cali sperging so I could always DM you something about it later.



cybertoaster said:


> So you're half-white half-what else?


I'll DM you too if you really want to know?


----------



## TsundereDev (Jan 24, 2022)

Wanted to reply again with a thought that occured to me today as I was working with a black man that I greatly respect. This will echo statements from earlier in the thread, and the Chris Rock bit everyone mentions:

I don't hate blacks, I hate niggers.
I don't hate Indians, I hate pajeets.
I don't hate Latinos, I hate spics.
I don't hate Asians, I hate gooks.
I don't hate Southerners, I hate white trash.
I don't hate Jews, I hate kikes.

Applicable to any group. It's realism. Apply it to yourself.

"I don't hate myself, I hate my failures."


----------



## asr (Jan 24, 2022)

Weed Eater said:


> I tried typing out a good response to the possible "how" California got to be this way and it ended up nearing almost four paragraphs. I'm not sure if others want my Cali sperging so I could always DM you something about it later.
> 
> 
> I'll DM you too if you really want to know?


I would like to hear your cali sperging, just to get your thoughts, i'm always interested in hearing the takes of others from our state regarding it. I am under the presumption though you're older than me given that i'm in my early 20s and I get the feeling that the average age here skews older.


----------



## Mister Mint (Jan 24, 2022)

Similar situation. I'm still holding on to the issue being a cultural one and not one innate to black people though. 

Basically, people generally follow what their culture tells them. It's how most people are. When you have a driving popular culture in your community telling your men that it's cool to be violent emotionless criminals and your women that it's cool to be entitled sluts combined with a society that will endlessly pat you on the head and say "Aw, bless them, you were treated badly nearly a century ago and you don't know any better." then it's really no surprise that you've got such a problem.


----------



## NoonmanR (Jan 24, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> Holy shit, this sounds like third world shithole tier. How did it get that bad?


For the spic part, just straight up Illegal immigration allowing for "Reconquista" and the white people living there either being too stupid or too disconnected from reality to stop it. For the nogs it's more that they've conditioned themselves to never forgive, and never forget what the whitey did. Few of the spics i've talked to genuinely seem to believe they are entitled a place in this country, one straight told people it was their "god given right".



Weed Eater said:


> I tried typing out a good response to the possible "how" California got to be this way and it ended up nearing almost four paragraphs. I'm not sure if others want my Cali sperging so I could always DM you something about it later.


You should post it, i'm pretty curious myself. Most of what i know about the not-pozzed white part of Cali comes from the era when Compton was still a predominantly black ghetto and cities were being burned down in the name of Rodney Kang.


----------



## Weed Eater (Jan 24, 2022)

NoonmanR said:


> You should post it, i'm pretty curious myself. Most of what i know about the not-pozzed white part of Cali comes from the era when Compton was still a predominantly black ghetto and cities were being burned down in the name of Rodney Kang.


That's partially why I held back in making my giant post, because frankly, I'm just a teeny 23 year old. My view on the world is not nearly as robust as my generations before me, and that's another core point I was caught up on as well, as the downfall of California is attributed to many decades. Some say it was the 80s, the 70s, even the 60s due to Manson and the general unrest that was happening even back then. I'm honestly not even that well versed on the Rodney King riots and the shit that followed, the most I really "know" was the fact that the riots were so bad that LAPD just ended up fucking off, and that's why we ended up with Korean immigrants taking matters into their own hands and fending for themselves and their businesses on the rooftops.

I'll take a look over the paragraphs I saved, I tend to go a bit everywhere with my writing, and if it's about my sunny homestate I want to be absolutely sure my thoughts are as coherent as they can be for y'all.


----------



## Marley Rathbone (Jan 24, 2022)

That old thing about babies not being born racist, but are turned into racists...

Well it's the black parents that are turning their babies into racists


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jan 24, 2022)

crucifiction009 said:


> People are way too broad with their definition of what makes a racist. There's a difference between making inaccurate assumptions about individuals based on what people who look like them did (racism) and acknowledging trends in statistics and data and thinking there might be a common cause somewhere ("racism"). Never let other people's accusations of racism, sexism, homophobia, transphobia, or whatever inhibit your critical thinking.
> Example: The descendants of black American slaves are predisposed to lower intelligence and higher physical fitness due to selective breeding from slave owners. This isn't applicable to the descendants of black immigrants who came after the end of the Civil War, but may be applicable to any descendant of former slaves.


Acknowledging the reality of statistics, genetics, and race is not racism, and it's not racist to steer clear of impoverished black neighborhoods. 

It becomes racist when people start talking about "hanging every single fucking nigger from a tree," or not allowing the plumber into the house because he's black (keep an eye on him like you should any other service person though.) Hating the individual or not giving them a chance when you have absolutely NO background info to go off and signs otherwise look clear (like being educated, speaking and thinking clearly, being employed, goes to church) is what's racist.


----------



## No Life Prince (Jan 24, 2022)

What you feel is normal. It doesen't feel good to be angry at people but it's also frustrating to understand shit that no one wants to acknowledge or talk about unless you want to commit social suicide. Just trust your gut, it likely won't let you down. Move to a white town or something if it bothers you enough. It's not healthy to think about shit like this all the time either. You don't have to "Redpill" people either. It's not something people want to hear or care to hear. If it ends up hurting them not knowing, it's not a big deal because they reject the message anyways.
Hide your powerlevel, etc. Enjoy your good relationships with black people and let it enrich your life.


----------



## John Titor (Jan 24, 2022)

NoonmanR said:


> For the spic part, just straight up Illegal immigration allowing for "Reconquista" and the white people living there either being too stupid or too disconnected from reality to stop it. For the nogs it's more that they've conditioned themselves to never forgive, and never forget what the whitey did. Few of the spics i've talked to genuinely seem to believe they are entitled a place in this country, one straight told people it was their "god given right".


During my time in Orange County, the spics who say that shit weren't even illegal immigrants. They're exactly how you imagine them, they think they can talk shit about all the other races but when it's their turn, they chimp out and cry racism. They also hate Asians because they're "stealing their land"; obviously a case of tall poppy syndrome.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Jan 25, 2022)

Why does this thread smell like dickcheese?


----------



## Ser Prize (Jan 25, 2022)

Weed Eater said:


> I tried typing out a good response to the possible "how" California got to be this way and it ended up nearing almost four paragraphs. I'm not sure if others want my Cali sperging so I could always DM you something about it later.
> 
> 
> I'll DM you too if you really want to know?


Yeah, DM me in full spergery. The downfall of Cali from solid red powerhouse state into the flaming vacuum that it is now is an interest of mine.


----------



## Second Sun (Jan 25, 2022)

feedtheoctopus said:


> Why does this thread smell like dickcheese?


You sound jewish.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jan 25, 2022)

Tree said:


> Places which are functionally ethnostates are the most fulfilled societies for a reason, and you are in fact the worst of racists for recognizing that reality. There is no escaping this. You will either lie to yourself because it's simply too hard to be honest about what should be done (it has been intentionally made this way) or you will accept that the anti-racist agenda and all its useful idiots are evil or abide by evil and should be treated as such.


I disagree, I think a multiethnic state just needs a single unifying culture lest it perish. The US succeeded because this was the Anglo culture our nation was founded on which traces its roots to 17th century English culture with its rejection of tyranny. Every successful multiethnic state has followed this rule. It's a fact that people of any race can be acculturated to other cultures. Some can't, and they deserve to fail and society should be set up to deal with that. Call it "racist", but maybe blacks having an insane incarceration rate is just a compromise we take for helping the good blacks rise in society.

In a better society, we'd have more disincentives for childbirth among "bad people" (which includes white trash BTW), abortions encouraged for these "bad people", and we'd tolerate a shrinking population, but our elite demand growth at all costs so we can't have nice things like that.


Weed Eater said:


> East coast: It's pretty much nigger country. There will always be more black people than compared to literally any other race. Whites, hispanics, and asians all get overruled by the blacks when it comes to the east coast. Any racism I experienced at a young age (that ultimately altered my perceptions of race and led to my racism today) was purely from the nigs.


Leave the city. Unless you're in the Deep South/unfortunate parts of the Carolinas/Virginia/Maryland, there's almost no black people outside of cities, and rural blacks generally aren't as bad. If you mean the coastal states specifically, Maine is just narrowly less white than West Virginia because there's slightly more Asians and Hispanics there plus Obama imported Sudanese to Portland. New Hampshire is also up there too and is one of those states where the state newspapers write shitty op-eds whining about the lack of diversity.

And don't forget Hispanics either. A bunch of counties all over the Midwest and South dipped below 90% white in the 2020 census, many times for the first time ever, or first time in over a century (the blacks in many rural counties moved north because there were no jobs/too many racist whites). Some of those are a bunch of construction workers or farm laborers (Hispanics pick cotton now in the South, it's true), and some of them are productive citizens/future citizens, but you just know something's up. Cletus already wants to rob me for meth money, I don't want Juan egging him on with his MS13 bux.


Ser Prize said:


> Yeah, DM me in full spergery. The downfall of Cali from solid red powerhouse state into the flaming vacuum that it is now is an interest of mine.


California always was an establishment state, it's just Republicans drifted from the establishment over the years despite their presidential candidates remaining part of the establishment, a rejection of the uniparty. It was the same thing in New England, New York, and some other places. Ronnie Raygun was huge in the cause of globalism (sent good-paying jobs overseas) and normalization of literal lunacy (as California governor he closed down the mental hospitals) while Bush Sr. (Ronnie's VP) was a literal CIA boss who continued Ronnie's anti-American worker policies while proclaiming a "New World Order." And don't forget Ford's VP Nelson Rockefeller, insanely wealthy governor of New York who was, well, a fucking Rockefeller with pro-globalist policies to match.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Jan 25, 2022)

Second Sun said:


> You sound jewish.


More intelligent than white people?


----------



## Tree (Jan 25, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> I completely despise the concept of racism, it's horrible and ugly, I don't like it anymore than your most soyed out bugman likes it.
> 
> But of course you can't but help but wonder if there's truth to it living in today's world, but my takeaway is that if it's true reality itself is a horrible and ugly thing to the point that'd it be a mercy if the asteroid hits or the bombs drop and wipes us off this miserable rock.
> 
> And secondly if it's true the most powerful forces on Earth have made it abundantly clear that they're on the side of anti-racism, they'll be stuffing your ass in a death camp before they'd let things go back to the way they were pre-60s, so what the fuck can we even do about it?







Your browser is not able to display this video.




It really sucks, sometimes I wonder if it wouldn't be better to accept where the vile creatures who have found power in modern society have taken us, but then I remember that it will end in tragedy, whether by the hands of good men fighting back or not. So fighting this evil is not inviting chaos as much as it is facing it as much on our terms as can be managed. Plus, any (((utopia))) based on a history of deception will never be more than a poor facsimile of what it could have been and what should be. Those who speak truth should have power, those who have lied for power should be killed where they stand.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Jan 25, 2022)

Butcher Pete said:


> Fuck off, nigger-lover.


Articulate a fucking inbred monkey, you are what you claim about others.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 25, 2022)

Tree said:


> View attachment 2920744
> 
> It really sucks, sometimes I wonder if it wouldn't be better to accept where the vile creatures who have found power in modern society have taken us, but then I remember that it will end in tragedy, whether by the hands of good men fighting back or not. So fighting this evil is not inviting chaos as much as it is facing it as much on our terms as can be managed. Plus, any (((utopia))) based on a history of deception will never be more than a poor facsimile of what it could have been and what should be. Those who speak truth should have power, those who have lied for power should be killed where they stand.


I'm sympathetic to your attitude, but then I wonder if sometimes human society has always essentially been a façade plastered over a horrible reality.

Or to put it another way, society is like a game we're expected to play, those in power have made it clear how they feel about those that don't want to play the game.

Think of society as like this scene in Day of The Dead and Rhodes represents authority, in my opinion the smartest thing to do may be to be like the black guy and just smile and nod.


----------



## Weed Eater (Jan 25, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> And don't forget Hispanics either. A bunch of counties all over the Midwest and South dipped below 90% white in the 2020 census, many times for the first time ever, or first time in over a century (the blacks in many rural counties moved north because there were no jobs/too many racist whites). Some of those are a bunch of construction workers or farm laborers (Hispanics pick cotton now in the South, it's true), and some of them are productive citizens/future citizens, but you just know something's up. Cletus already wants to rob me for meth money, I don't want Juan egging him on with his MS13 bux.


No joke when I moved out of Cali I ended up in the Midwest, I was instantly shocked at coming across hispanic immigrants the few times already like I have. They do the exact same shit like I have witnessed back in Cali too, unable to speak a lick of English and their kids (some as young as ten or less) are now the designated translator as they're trying to help their mom or whoever buy groceries.

As for "leave the city"? I was very unfortunate and was stuck in Maryland like I have mentioned. I legitimately would've never known that there were white-dominant cities. Trust me when I say if my folks could've afforded or _knew_ where to be, they would've probably been there. We were only stuck in that shithole state due to work troubles anyway, a possible opportunity ended up snuffed out once my mom got there, and that's how we got stuck.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jan 25, 2022)

Weed Eater said:


> As for "leave the city"? I was very unfortunate and was stuck in Maryland like I have mentioned. I legitimately would've never known that there were white-dominant cities.


Maybe a good thing. White dominated cities suck but for different reasons. Seattle and Portland (Oregon) are godawful cesspits because of white people and Boston is only not as bad since East Coast progtards are usually a bit behind the latest insanity from California. Ironically, these areas may be so hyper leftist because there are so few minorities there.


----------



## Tree (Jan 25, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> I disagree, I think a multiethnic state just needs a single unifying culture lest it perish. The US succeeded because this was the Anglo culture our nation was founded on which traces its roots to 17th century English culture with its rejection of tyranny. Every successful multiethnic state has followed this rule. It's a fact that people of any race can be acculturated to other cultures. Some can't, and they deserve to fail and society should be set up to deal with that. Call it "racist", but maybe blacks having an insane incarceration rate is just a compromise we take for helping the good blacks rise in society.
> 
> In a better society, we'd have more disincentives for childbirth among "bad people" (which includes white trash BTW), abortions encouraged for these "bad people", and we'd tolerate a shrinking population, but our elite demand growth at all costs so we can't have nice things like that.



I used to be more or less along these lines as well. It is what the american right were sold for decades, after all. And what did that lead to? Ethnic replacement, our cultural centers, our cities, being full of degeneracy and crime, contributing extensively to the rot of that culture which we thought was what mattered most. If only we had a culture which could unite us, we were convinced as what should now be the obvious result of that mindset took place around us. Not to mention it turns out ethnicity, while not the totality of things, plays more important a role than moderns are comfortable admitting.

It's not even that your thinking is entirely wrong, but that it can't ever, it won't ever, be applied in earnest, least of all in an oligarchy disguised as a democracy, partly due to the growth you mention that their power relies on. They will make exceptions that will benefit them at our expense.

Lastly, even though I still may think those things laudable, and am not against getting along and integrating where it makes sense (as decided by people on our side, not any merchant class bureaucrat), we have been wronged far too much for far too long to think anything will change if we don't have anything to say or do about it. Even if what you say is the ultimate goal, it will not be reached by compromise or discussion, but by taking back what has been stolen and asserting those values ourselves, where people who care to maintain a European culture decide the exceptions, accepting entirely that that naturally puts many who aren't European at a disadvantage, knowing that there is nothing wrong with that, since that is what it means to have a society that is functional, instills purpose, while valuing family and truth. It is fair and just that ethnicities with those values instilled in them less won't do as well, on the whole.



Dom Cruise said:


> I'm sympathetic to your attitude, but then I wonder if sometimes human society has always essentially been a façade plastered over a horrible reality.
> 
> Or to put it another way, society is like a game we're expected to play, those in power have made it clear how they feel about those that don't want to play the game.


Yeah, to a large extent I'd agree that society is a set of principles plastered over reality to help us cope with it all. To not get too in to it, some principles are based in truth, while some, typically much more modern ones, have lies mixed in to siphon power from one group to another. And with enough effort we can tell them apart. We can see where the lies have come from, the names and addresses, so to speak. Though the tricky part it seems is getting the power to make that information matter. Still hoping for miracles on that end.

So yeah, it's never been perfect and it's never going to be, but it really does seem we're being taken over by types which care much less for honesty, and I think it's perfectly reasonable to strive for physical removal of people like that, especially those who hide behind the scenes, and to turn that in to a lasting sentiment. "If you lie you die." C'mon it's catchy.


----------



## Ser Prize (Jan 26, 2022)

Weed Eater said:


> No joke when I moved out of Cali I ended up in the Midwest, I was instantly shocked at coming across hispanic immigrants the few times already like I have. They do the exact same shit like I have witnessed back in Cali too, unable to speak a lick of English and their kids (some as young as ten or less) are now the designated translator as they're trying to help their mom or whoever buy groceries.
> 
> As for "leave the city"? I was very unfortunate and was stuck in Maryland like I have mentioned. I legitimately would've never known that there were white-dominant cities. Trust me when I say if my folks could've afforded or _knew_ where to be, they would've probably been there. We were only stuck in that shithole state due to work troubles anyway, a possible opportunity ended up snuffed out once my mom got there, and that's how we got stuck.


Because that's how mexicans act. They're colonizing these countries, not moving to assimilate.


----------



## p4ddys (Jan 26, 2022)

> How do you deal with becoming racially redpilled? Do I avoid these feelings or embrace tradition?


That's very faggy thing to say. Sounds like a kid lost in the mall. "Do i scream and cry or go ask the guards for help"

I havent been around many different races for the better part of my life but once I got to spend time in a racially diverse environment, Im not even sure if I became racist or just realized I was racist all along. That's not something you try to work on or fight. You have acknowledged there's noticeable difference between races and what you need to do now is act accordingly. No need to scream "I HATE NIGGERS GAS THE KIKES" as you walk down the street, just never relaxing is good enough.

Bear in mind niggers are savage animals and not as human as you. Bear in mind kikes will buy and sell you in a heartbeat. Bear in mind every nuance of sandnigger will, at some point, prove why the ''nigger'' in ''sandnigger''.


----------

